# Is my applesauce safe?



## juljordan (Oct 25, 2009)

So, first the good news, I tried my FIRST attempt ever at canning and making applesauce this week! (and apple butter and pie filling too!) I've never made applesauce before. Now the bad news - It turned out really thick! There are air pockets all over it. There's little brown spots by the bubbles, but the can did seal. Is all my applesauce safe?


----------

